# WHAT HAPPENS ON AUGUST 8TH?



## Alex (4/8/16)

* WHAT HAPPENS ON AUGUST 8TH? *



Suck My Mod
123,372

*Published on Aug 3, 2016*
In this video I talk about the FDA deeming regulations timeline and what it means for us. Below are the links I mentioned. 

http://fdaregs.info
http://guidetovaping.com/2016/07/21/o...

Once again don’t forget to join http://casaa.org 

Please like our Facebook Page! https://www.facebook.com/smmvapereviews
Instagram
https://www.instagram.com/suckmymod/
Twitter
https://twitter.com/suckmymod

Reactions: Informative 3


----------

